

Dove Experiment Aims to Change the Way You See Yourself - lquist
http://mashable.com/2013/04/15/dove-ad-beauty-sketches/

======
D-Train
I was about to post this, but see that you did, lquist. Great share. It's a
very interesting ad. Dove has been doing this for a while about women
(especially) appreciating themselves. This is a creative and kind of sad way
of realizing how critical women are about themselves.

Though, it'd be interesting to see if they only showed certain portraits. I'm
sure there are some who have a little more self-confidence. But in general, I
suppose these observations are true. A chick I'm seeing now was just comparing
herself to those at her college...

I'm very curious about how men would have portrayed themselves.

